# Errore durante emerge e configurazione di vmware

## lsegalla

non riesco a fare l'aggiornamento di vmware

```
gentoo-linux luca # emerge vmware-workstation

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.5.6.80404 to /

* vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://download2.vmware.com/software/wkst/VMware-workstation-5.5.6-80404.tar.gz'

--2008-06-19 17:17:22--  http://download2.vmware.com/software/wkst/VMware-workstation-5.5.6-80404.tar.gz

Resolving download2.vmware.com... 79.140.81.25, 79.140.81.89

Connecting to download2.vmware.com|79.140.81.25|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden

2008-06-19 17:17:22 ERROR 403: Forbidden.

>>> Downloading 'http://download3.vmware.com/software/wkst/VMware-workstation-5.5.6-80404.tar.gz'

--2008-06-19 17:17:22--  http://download3.vmware.com/software/wkst/VMware-workstation-5.5.6-80404.tar.gz

Resolving download3.vmware.com... 79.140.81.19, 79.140.81.11

Connecting to download3.vmware.com|79.140.81.19|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2008-06-19 17:17:24 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.5.6.80404 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

!!! The following are listed in SRC_URI for vmware-workstation:

!!!   mirror://vmware/software/wkst/VMware-workstation-5.5.6-80404.tar.gz

!!!   http://download.softpedia.ro/linux/VMware-workstation-5.5.6-80404.tar.gz

!!!   mirror://gentoo/vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz

!!!   http://platan.vc.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz

!!!   http://platan.vc.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/obsolete/vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz

!!!   http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz

!!!   http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/obsolete/vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz

!!!   http://knihovny.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz

!!!   http://knihovny.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/obsolete/vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz

* Fetch failed for 'app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.5.6.80404'

* Messages for package app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.5.6.80404:

* Fetch failed for 'app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.5.6.80404'

/

```

Ho già provato a fare un wget dei links sopracitati o anche a visitarli via web ma niente da fare... i links non sembrano validi...

qualche idea ?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri Oct 24, 2008 9:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

vai sul sito fai il download da li e sposti i file in /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## lsegalla

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> vai sul sito fai il download da li e sposti i file in /usr/portage/distfiles

 

Ok... fino a un certo punto penso di aver capito...

Io sono andato su http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ poi ho selezionato DISTFILES e lì ho tirato giù i vari files che cercava di tirarsi giù anche emerge

Quindi li ho copiati in /usr/portage/distfiles ma ora cosa devo fare?

Ho provato a ridare emerge vmware-workstation ma mi esce lo stesso errore di prima, quindi suppongo di dover fare qualcos'altro.

Pero' non so cosa      :Smile: 

----------

## morellik

Da quanto ricordo, VmWare richiede una registrazione per poter effettuare il download per questo non lo trovi nei vari mirror.

Devi registrarti, scaricare il pacchetto e metterlo in distfiles.

----------

## lsegalla

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Da quanto ricordo, VmWare richiede una registrazione per poter effettuare il download per questo non lo trovi nei vari mirror.
> 
> Devi registrarti, scaricare il pacchetto e metterlo in distfiles.

 

Non mi pare, almeno l'altra volta non era così... e poi questo è un update, io ce lo avevo già funzionante fino a poco tempo fa.

L'ultima volta avevo fatto regolarmente emerge ed era andato su tutto.

----------

## morellik

C'è un bug aperto in proposito https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=219076

----------

## lsegalla

 *morellik wrote:*   

> C'è un bug aperto in proposito https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=219076

 

mah... l'unica cosa nuova che dicono è che bisognerebbe disabilitare il parallel-fetch, cosa che ho fatto, ma non cambia niente

facendo l'emerge resta il solito errore bloccante

----------

## Manuelixm

Buona sera a tutti, da quello che so io vmware-workstation è commerciale, quindi se vuoi scaricare i tar.gz devi fare in qualsiasi caso una registrazione.

Potresti fare la registrazione per la versione dimostrativa, scaricarti i tar.gz, metterli nella giusta locazione e rieseguire l'installazione se in quel caso avrai errori allora è un altro discorso, ma per ora mi è parso solo di vedere un problema relativo solo al pacchetto da installare.

Potrei decisamente sbagliarmi, ma il sito di vmware qui dice così:

http://www.vmware.com/products/ws/

----------

## ckx3009

prova a fare in un altro modo: 

```
layman -a vmware
```

in questo modo hai l'overlay di vmware pronto all'uso.

```
emerge vmware-workstation
```

e dovrebbe installarti l'ultima versione stabile.

in caso contrario devi scaricare la vmware workstation dal sito di vmware, mettere il tar/gzip nella /usr/portage/distfilesLast edited by ckx3009 on Wed Jul 16, 2008 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mack1

Un'altra soluzione è quella di smascherare la versione in ~x86 (app-emulation/vmware-workstation-6.0.4.93057) che è quella stabile che scarichi dal sito dopo la registrazione.La copi in distfiles e l'emerge non dovrebbe darti problemi (io non ne ho avuti  :Cool:  ).

Occhio che devi emerge dev-cpp/gtkmm con USE accessibility attiva altrimenti non funge.

Ciao

----------

## lsegalla

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> prova a fare in un altro modo: 
> 
> ```
> layman -a vmware
> ```
> ...

 

si ma una volta che l'ho copiato lì il file che devo fare ?

se devo ripetere l'emerge anticipo che non funziona

Ho appena provato anche a buttarlo su manualmente ma mi ferma qui:

```
What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to

rc6.d/)?
```

...e non mi risulta ci siano ste cartelle in gentoo

...ma caspita cos'è cambiato da quando ho fatto l'installazione la prima volta?

me la son cavata solo con un emerge quella volta...

----------

## IlGab

Il VmWare-Workstation mi sa proprio che lo devi scaricare dal sito di vmware e metterlo nella direcotri dei distfiles anche perchè ha bisogno di una chiave di licenza per funzionare.

```
[ebuild  N F  ] app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.5.6.80404  108,986 kB 
```

Il pacchetto ha la F di fetch restriction, non può scaricarlo portage, devi scaricartelo da te.

----------

## lsegalla

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Il VmWare-Workstation mi sa proprio che lo devi scaricare dal sito di vmware e metterlo nella direcotri dei distfiles anche perchè ha bisogno di una chiave di licenza per funzionare.
> 
> ```
> [ebuild  N F  ] app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.5.6.80404  108,986 kB 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, eheheh    :Very Happy: 

ripetiamo sempre la stessa cosa: io ripeto anche io....

non ho capito dopo averlo messo in distfiles cosa va fatto, e come ci passo eventualmente quella chiave

----------

## ckx3009

dopo aver messo il pacchetto nella /usr/portage/distfiles basta smascherarlo eventualmente nel package.keywords e tirare semplicemente il tuo

emerge vmware-workstation .

il suo unico problema era che non poteva scaricarlo da portage perche' il pacchetto non esiste in portage (ma esiste l'ebuild) quindi basta che il tuo emerge trovi il pacchetto gia' nella distfiles e non tenta nemmeno di scaricarlo.

altrimenti con l'overlay di vmware non devi nemmeno andare sul sito a scaricarlo...e' come se se lo trovasse direttamente in portage (ma e' nell'overlay, non in portage), secondo me, questo e' il modo piu' semplice.

----------

## lsegalla

Ho lasciato perdere vmware-workstation e ho pensato di buttare su solo il semplice player ma mi trovo con un problema in fase di configurazione.

Lancio il vmware-config.pl, procedo regolarmente fino al seguente quesito:

```
What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r8/build/include]

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Building for VMware Workstation 5.5.2 or 5.5.3.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/

...

```

Quindi a un certo punto l'errore: 

```
...

include/asm-generic/bitops/fls64.h:7: error: static declaration of 'fls64' follows non-static declaration

include/linux/bitops.h:112: error: previous implicit declaration of 'fls64' was here

make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only'

Unable to build the vmmon module.

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and

"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

Execution aborted.

```

Pero' già c'è una cosa che non mi quadra (come potete vedere sopra), all'inizio mi scrive "Building for VMware Workstation 5.5.2 or 5.5.3"

Io il config lo devo fare per il player, non per la versione workstation... che non è piu' installata! O almeno credevo a sto punto...!

----------

